# lowering an A body



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I like the look of modern wheels and tires and a lowered stance my question is if you puchase lowereing springs for both the front and back how low should you go?? I do not want any rubbing issues .I was thinking of going with 17" in the front and 18" in the back torque thrust II 's with low profile tires of course .


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I think they make drop spindles for the front. That might be another way to go in front. Check out Coil Springs Specialties for springs. I am running a stock highth plus 20% stiffer than stock custom springs. I have been doing buisness with them for a very long time. 

Coil Spring Specialties | Classic Cars


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's my 66 with the Eibach lowering springs. This is before the springs settled, it's slightly lower now. I believe it's 2" in the front and 1.3" in the rear. I have terrible shocks and not enough wheel BS, so it bottoms out over large bumps. But it sure looks good, and I know it would be even better with 18s and low-pros. Check out DriverzInc for wheel/tire options.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the best way to preserve the ride handling characteristics is to use drop spindles in front- that way you still get the full travel of the suspension and the same spring rate. once you use a lowering spring the ride becomes much more stiff. There are modern components available now that can give you the killer stance and comfortable ride.I bought a set of CPP 2" drop spindles and I went with a Global West package that consisted of upper and lower tubular control arms, QA1 coil over adjustable shocks (height and stiffness) rear adjustable shocks, and rear lowering springs. I dropped the car 2" in front and 2 3/4 in the rear. I may raise the rear up a touch though since it is very low. I am also considering a 17" set of rims.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Drop spindles work best with over size wheels. If you decide to go back to 14's or maybe even 15's with a 2" drop, the wheels may rub on the tie rod ends. I put Hotchkiss 2" drop coils in my 67 Camaro and noticed NO difference in ride quality. The springs are just shorter and slightly stiffer, which is actually better for ride and handling than the mushy originals were.


----------

